# ISO waterfowl lease, NE Ohio



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

In search of a waterfowl property for lease in northeast Ohio for the 2018 season. Would be willing to pay cash or labor with several other hunters and or trade for deer hunting on one of my properties. Preferably looking for a wetlands, Marsh, river area within an hour of Medina County. Thanks in advance.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Good luck with that. You will be facing some stiff competition that comes with deep pockets. Good duck spots are worth a fortune anymore!


----------



## Monark185 (Oct 2, 2017)

buckeyebowman said:


> Good luck with that. You will be facing some stiff competition that comes with deep pockets. Good duck spots are worth a fortune anymore!


The problem with Marsh and wetlands is the mild temps the last few years have kept most of the migration not coming until this time of year. Them areas lock up quickly. Spend time in the truck scouting ag fields and gain permission from a farmer. Best duck hunting around here is later in the season when there putting the feed bag on. I have hunted the same Marsh for over ten years and when this cold front hits this week that place will be done and I'll be in the fields. Two weeks ago we shot a 3 man limit in ten minutes in a flooded field.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Good for you. I suppose it matters where you are and how much work you're willing to put in. More rural areas might offer more chances. Here in the Mahoning Co. area the good duck spots have been leased up for years!

However, your point about hunting the fields is well taken. A couple years ago I was bowhunting just off the edge of a picked cornfield. Immediately to the West is an 800 acre lake that was still open water. As evening came on the first birds to drop were, of course, geese. Next thing I know here come flocks of ducks plopping in! 

When I left the stand I detoured way out around them so I wouldn't spook them. Not that I was thinking of hunting them, I just didn't want to bother the birds.


----------



## Monark185 (Oct 2, 2017)

I totally understand. Ten years ago nobody duck hunted. I'm in Stark county and it's the same thing here. The only spots I still have are the ones I have hunted for years and have a personal connection with the land owner.


----------



## Monark185 (Oct 2, 2017)

In my opinion the best way for the average duck hunter to be the most successful is networking with other duck hunters. I have my spots and someone else Lock's up there's. Whoever's on bird's that's where you hunt. You need as many options as possible. And you got to be where the bird's want to be. The big catch here...trust and selfishness in a state where there are more hunters then spots/bird's. I have a friend that was a guide in South Dakota for years and that's how they always killed bird's.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd love to have some fields to hunt too. Would love to have a river spot for late season also. I just got into duck hunting last year. Got a great deal this summer on 2 dozen field goose decoys and a layout blind, but I have no idea where to go with them! I know I could try public land, but I'm sure those areas are hunted up. Even if the geese want to be in those fields, they are probably chased out every weekend by pheasant and rabbit hunters. Wish I had the time to scout, but life gets in the way...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Rivers and creeks can be great untapped spots if you can find them. I do a lot of hiking around in Mill Creek Park, which is a county Metropark, and the creek itself is just covered up in Mallards. Funny thing is, Canada geese don't seem to like it! 

No one can hunt in the Metropark, but it gives an idea of the type of habitat you might want to look for. My buddy's Brother hunted the back 10 acres of his parent's property. It was a semi-flooded red oak woods, with little potholes of water around in a wet season. 

In those types of years he could just slide around, from pothole to pothole, and bust Mallards and Woodies galore!


----------

